# Why does the 921 still have its own support forum?



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Subject says it all. I do not own a 921, never have, but as far as I know the 921 has been obsolete technology for a lonnnnng time now. Why does it still have its own support forum here?

Also consider the last post in this forum was a full *11* days ago.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Because there are still people out there that have 921s. I know of a few that use them as backups to the 622 and we do get posts that occur after software updates. Same goes with the 811... 

IF you don't want it showing up on your list.. You can remove it using your user preferences.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

I still check here every day, just in case something new pops up.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Why? because there are may still in use! I don't have an HD set yet. I use the 921 for satelite plus OTA locals. Since they charge a fee if you don't subscribe to a "metal" pack, I'm staying with the 921 for now. It's bad enough having to pay a DVR fee, but an additional fee for "HD Enabling" is too much.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Soooo where's the 721 forum? The 522/625 forum? 301 forum? Are there not many of those "still in use?"


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Those never had individual forums if I recall. They are all grouped into the Standard DVR forum or other general forum areas. In the past there has been some requests for support forums for other receivers, but when we look at the traffic for these receivers it does not warrant a support area. Once you have one... They tend to stick around. 

The reason you see support forums for some and not all receivers is because those forums are the ones where in the past we have had the most activity and in most cases one or more of the moderator/admins own one.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Perhaps it is time to retire the 921 forum to the "High Definition Discussion" forum.


----------



## wrzwaldo (Jan 23, 2006)

Presence said:


> Perhaps it is time to retire the 921 forum to the "High Definition Discussion" forum.


I'm not real sure what your problem is, but if you don't need the 921 support forum feel free to skip right over it.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

We like it here. Some of us still have 921's.


----------



## LesRock1936 (Jan 10, 2004)

622 comes Thursday. I never had real problems with the 921 (bought on Ebay), but got the wife pocketDish for Christmas and the 622 has USB link. It'll also be nice to have the SD output active concurrent with the HD. Wife struggles with too many function-dependent settings. 

So, my interest in the 921 forum ends...


----------

